# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] [Migration] Tof enfin sur son serveur définitif

## Doc TB

11-09-2008 - 20:00
   Ici Doc TB qui vous parle en direct de la rédaction-zoo de Canard PC. Les serveurs de jeux de Canard PC sont désormais accessibles sur leurs nouvelles URL (medic.canardpc.com, pyro.canardpc.com, etc.). Dans le même temps, tof, notre service d'hébergement d'images, vient d'être déplacé vers son serveur définitif. D'un Celeron 1,2 GHz équipé de 192 Mo de RAM, nous sommes donc passés à un gros Quad Core accompagné de 4 Go. De quoi offrir une vitesse d'affichage nettement supérieure, et surtout, d'éviter les nombreux crash dus au manque de mémoire. De plus, une partie du code a été réécrite pour offrir de meilleurs performances et une meilleure stabilité sous forte charge. Enfin, les anciennes images ont été conservées et devraient s'afficher sans problème, même avec leurs anciennes URL en canardplus.com. N'hésitez pas à le tester : tof.canardpc.com 
   Concernant le site en lui-même, la migration vers la nouvelle version devrait commencer ce samedi, en début d'après-midi. le site et le forum ne seront alors plus accessibles.
   --------------------------------
   09-09-2008 - 15:17
   Comme nous vous l’avons déjà annoncé, le site va faire peau neuve d’ici quelques jours. Cette nouvelle version, beaucoup plus ambitieuse, s’accompagnera aussi du retour du nom "Canard PC". En conséquence, l’URL redeviendra  www.canardpc.com et tous les services annexes que nous proposons adopteront eux aussi une adresse en .canardpc.com.
   Tous ces changements demandent beaucoup de modifications diverses dans tout un tas de jolis petits fichiers de configuration. Voilà pourquoi il est possible que vous constatiez dans les heures/jours qui viennent certains dysfonctionnements dans tout ou partie du site. En théorie, tout devrait se passer de manière totalement transparente, à moins bien sûr que je ne succombe à la musique infernale issue des haut-parleurs de mon voisin Émile Zoulou. Nous vous tiendrons au courant de la suite des opérations.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Blacksad

Mon dieu,

Ils avaient raisons , l'apocalypse approche.

En fait la fin du monde surviendra a cause du trou noir du cerveau de Half qui va exploser durant la migration  ::o: 

Je suis trop jeune pour mourrir  ::'(:

----------


## Hybrid

On pourra même pas voir le nouveau site à cause de leur machine  ::cry::

----------


## Max_well

Du coup faudra changer le Fl'URSS ?

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

c'est une nouvelle dramatique, CanardPC.com est bloqué par le fucking firewall du taf, Canardplus.com ne l'était pas...

----------


## t-buster

je suis impatient de découvrir ce qui cache derrière danstoncul.canardpc.com

----------


## Doc TB

> c'est une nouvelle dramatique, CanardPC.com est bloqué par le fucking firewall du taf, Canardplus.com ne l'était pas...


Si c'est juste ça, on a une solution. Contactez moi par PM qd le site sera up tout ceux qui sont dans le meme cas.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Faudra-t-il changer de config ?

----------


## olivarius

Vous pourriez sous-traité cette migration à GOA. Ils sont expert dans la gestion des serveurs  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

Au revoir Canardplus  ::cry::

----------


## Coriolano

Comment je sens trop que j'aurai plus accès au boulot. Avec un nom pareil je suis sur que ca va etre détecté "jeux vidéo" et bloqué. Je suis deg par avance.

Faudrait prévoir une url "secrete" pour les forums au moins.

Je croise les doigts en touchant du bois.

----------


## Charlot

Damned, mitou.

Quand peut-on commencer à MPer Doc TB?

----------


## Doc TB

> Comment je sens trop que j'aurai plus accès au boulot. Avec un nom pareil je suis sur que ca va etre détecté "jeux vidéo" et bloqué. Je suis deg par avance.
> 
> Faudrait prévoir une url "secrete" pour les forums au moins.
> 
> Je croise les doigts en touchant du bois.


http://forum2.x86-secret.com/

----------


## Kayato

On est sauvé  ::lol::

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

bon ça va alors, vous avez ma bénédiction.

----------


## Rhoth

> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/


Access Denied 
Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Games" 

 ::P: 

Mais bon j'ai pas de probleme avec canardpc.com pour le moment (accès a l'ancien site : http://www.canardpc.com/index_old.ph...ad49ec2dda6064 ) en esperant que ca reste en l'état :D

----------


## TheToune

> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/


Où comment encourager le manque de productivité ...

Vous serez content quand vous aurez ruiné la France ?

pfff  ::(: 

(je m'en fout c'est moi qui la main sur les serveurs/routeur/proxy etc au boulot  :<_<:  :B):  )

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si c'est juste ça, on a une solution. Contactez moi par PM qd le site sera up tout ceux qui sont dans le meme cas.





> c'est une nouvelle dramatique, CanardPC.com est bloqué par le fucking firewall du taf, Canardplus.com ne l'était pas...


J'ai la même crainte.  ::sad:: 

Mais, merci Docteur TB!  :;):

----------


## zurgo

> (je m'en fout c'est moi qui la main sur les serveurs/routeur/proxy etc au boulot  )


Frimeur.  ::|:

----------


## fasciste_de_merde

Tous dans le même cas...

Sale non-travailleur français !!! Vous faites diminuer le PIB làààà !!!




> Si c'est juste ça, on a une solution. Contactez moi par PM qd le site sera up tout ceux qui sont dans le meme cas.


Oakie doakie!!! (attention, avec le nombre d'informaticiens sur le site, t'as intérêt de mettre du gros chatterton gris autour de ta boîte si tu veux pas qu'elle pète...)

----------


## zabuza

C'est des filous.

----------


## --Lourd--

> à moins bien sur que je ne succombe à la musique infernale issue des haut-parleurs de mon voisin Emile Zoulou


Petite nature va.

----------


## Geminys

> Si c'est juste ça, on a une solution. Contactez moi par PM qd le site sera up tout ceux qui sont dans le meme cas.


ha! bon! 
ok, j'ai plus qu'a ranger les pinces génital avec lesquels je menaçais mon administrateur pour l'ouverture de la nouvelle URL.  ::|: 


Doc TB,  notre sauveur  ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Petite nature va.


Nan, vraiment, il est résistant, c'est la 20eme fois que je l'écoute:
http://www.deezer.com/track/877153

----------


## AlaRach

> Nan, vraiment, il est résistant, c'est la 20eme fois que je l'écoute:
> http://www.deezer.com/track/877153


hoooooo ça va c'est pas non plus du napalm death ou du pierre boulez.

----------


## --Lourd--

> Nan, vraiment, il est résistant, c'est la 20eme fois que je l'écoute:
> http://www.deezer.com/track/877153


Je suis de tout cœur avec toi, doc tb. Courage dans cette épreuve.

----------


## Pourpre

"Ca commence comme à l'opéra, et ça se termine à l'apéro"

Quel sens de la rime, ce Patrick Sébastien !  :B): 

*écoute*

----------


## Boitameuh

> Nan, vraiment, il est résistant, c'est la 20eme fois que je l'écoute:
> http://www.deezer.com/track/877153



Voies si il résiste à ça : http://www.deezer.com/track/5435

Allez la pochette :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Allez, tout le monde monte sur son bureau et tourne le clavier.

----------


## le faucheur

> Allez, tout le monde monte sur son bureau et tourne le clavier.


Et ceux qui surf avec une psp ?

----------


## Geminys

> Allez, tout le monde monte sur son bureau et tourne le clavier.


va falloir arreté de te fournir en ecsta chez Disney   ::huh::

----------


## Niark

> Voies si il résiste à ça : http://www.deezer.com/track/5435
> 
> Allez la pochette :


merci, ça convient tout à fait pour illustrer cet article.

*Chaos quantique, interaction et désordre*

ou accessoirement, pour comprendre le cheminement de l'inscription "asynchrone" à warhammer online.

----------


## Kelexel

et pourquoi ca change de nom aussi ?

----------


## Bwakosaure

C'est nul Canard PC comme nom.

----------


## groutcho

> Voies si il résiste à ça : http://www.deezer.com/track/5435


Le seul groupe où le batteur commet 670 suicides dans l'intervalle de temps d'une seule chanson.  ::lol::

----------


## FragDamon

> Le seul groupe où le batteur commet 670 suicides dans l'intervalle de temps d'une seule chanson.


Ce truc est plus puissant que n'importe quel drogue, je suis plié de rire depuis tout a lheure. Mais une question: comment as tu connu ce  groupe ?????

----------


## Boitameuh

Zappa en parle dans son autobiographie, il adorait provoquer et disait trouver les Shaggs bien meilleures que les Beatles. Il y a quelques sites consacrés à l'histoire de ces "musiciennes", histoire qui n'est pas piquée des hannetons...

Je m'en suis longtemps servi pour vider mon appart quand les soirées s'éternisaient un peu trop, c'est radical (Autechre marche bien aussi).

----------


## InkizitoR

> à moins bien sûr que je ne succombe à la musique infernale issue des haut-parleurs de mon voisin Émile Zoulou.


Hey mais il écouterait pas ça par hasard Zoulou?

http://www.deezer.com/track/36506

A ECOUTER A VOLUME MAXIMUM!

----------


## Boitameuh

Funny Games !

J'adore John Zorn aussi...

----------


## Colbaq

Vous allez encore profiter de la migration pour effacer le topic à b0b0?  ::siffle::

----------


## Nos

Si ils le font, je propose une révolution totale !!!

----------


## FragDamon

> Je m'en suis longtemps servi pour vider mon appart quand les soirées s'éternisaient un peu trop, c'est radical (Autechre marche bien aussi).


Aynorme comme technique !! J'y penserai.




> Hey mais il écouterait pas ça par hasard Zoulou?
> 
> http://www.deezer.com/track/36506
> 
> A ECOUTER A VOLUME MAXIMUM!


Canard PC, aux services des musicos  :^_^:

----------


## alonzobistro

> ... The Shaggs ...


Brillant ce truc. On dirait le Velvet sous perfu rockab, le tout enregistré sur un 4 pistes. Et pour ne rien gacher, les filles sont canons  ::wub::

----------


## spongebong

> Vous allez encore profiter de la migration pour effacer le topic à b0b0?


C'est la tradition.

Félicitation pour la résurrection, mazel tov!

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Vous allez encore profiter de la migration pour effacer le topic à b0b0?


Oh non je vais encore redescendre en "Noob" ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> (je m'en fout c'est moi qui la main sur les serveurs/routeur/proxy etc au boulot  )


En plus je suis sûr que tu interdit l'accès à tous les sous-fifres... Salaud !

----------


## Zarkoff

Vous avez vu sur WhoIS : canardconsole.com

Faut-il y voir un signe ?

Bon ca fait deja longtemps que ca existe mais bon, c'est étrange ce retour à canardpc.com

expires: 2008-10-17 23:29:34 <==== whoua c'est bientot! on fait un cyber-squattage ?
created: 2007-10-18 01:27:55
changed: 2007-11-20 14:09:01

----------


## Jeckhyl

Génial on a le numéro de la rédac, on va pouvoir les harceler les jours de bouclage !

----------


## Boitameuh

> Brillant ce truc. On dirait le Velvet sous perfu rockab, le tout enregistré sur un 4 pistes. Et pour ne rien gacher, les filles sont canons


Le point commun avec le Velvet : le tirage ultra-limité de l'album original qui vaut une fortune actuellement. Les bandes ont été volées et l'ingé son qui a enregistré l'oeuvre a disparu dans la nature avec presque tous les disques fraîchement pressés.

Un critique, peut-être le père Bangs, les comparait à des mongoliennes sous acides...

----------


## half

> C'est nul Canard PC comme nom.





> et pourquoi ca change de nom aussi ?


Bien un matin en arrivant à la rédac, paf éclat de génie, en faite le mag s'appelle pas canard plus mais canard pc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bien un matin en arrivant à la rédac, paf éclat de génie, en faite le mag s'appelle pas canard plus mais canard pc.


Et vous bossez pour le mauvais mag depuis tout ce temps ?
La loose...
C'est la bonne société qui vous rémunère au moins ?

----------


## VosT

> Vous avez vu sur WhoIS : canardconsole.com
> 
> Faut-il y voir un signe ?
> 
> Bon ca fait deja longtemps que ca existe mais bon, c'est étrange ce retour à canardpc.com
> 
> expires: 2008-10-17 23:29:34 <==== whoua c'est bientot! on fait un cyber-squattage ?
> created: 2007-10-18 01:27:55
> changed: 2007-11-20 14:09:01


 
Merci pour l'info, je vais m'offrir le Nom de domaine de suite  :B):

----------


## Hargn

Je viens de réaliser que dans mes favoris l'adresse est toujours carnardpc.com . Oui je suis comme ça: super réactif aux changements.
 ::zzz::

----------


## Therapy2crew

Vous avez embauché du monde pour votre nouvelle usine à gaz, vu que vous sembliez plein d'ambitions vis à vis de cette nouvelle mare aux canards ... ????

----------


## VosT

> Vous avez embauché du monde pour votre nouvelle usine à gaz, vu que vous sembliez plein d'ambitions vis à vis de cette nouvelle mare aux canards ... ????


Bah oui, ils ont embauchés Half !

*Inaugure le premier compliment fait à Half sur ce forum*  ::o:

----------


## Donki le gris

> Et ceux qui surf avec une psp ?


au bûcher !  ::(:

----------


## Coriolano

> Citation:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Envoyé par *Doc TB*  
> _http://forum2.x86-secret.com/_
> 
> 
> Access Denied 
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Games" 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi c'est exactement l'inverse.

----------


## unpierrot

The shaggs c'est à tomber par terre...  :^_^:

----------


## Brocoli Man

"Le topic de l'aggression auditive"

----------


## Graouu

Ouais bah si c'est Goa qui gère la mise à jour on est pas dans la caca

----------


## Wa Gon Li

C'est étrange ...

Quand on surf sur canardconsole.com ça pointe chez gandi  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

Ce soir, si tout va bien, c'est tof qui y passe  ::):

----------


## xrogaan

> Voies si il résiste à ça : http://www.deezer.com/track/5435
> 
> Allez la pochette :
> http://www.zumablog.com/images/120/T...Philosophy.jpg


Moi j'ai mieux : http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...+hormone&vt=lf

Enjoy  ::lol::

----------


## Boitameuh

> Moi j'ai mieux : http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...+hormone&vt=lf
> 
> Enjoy


Mouais, faut reconnaître que c'est bien produit, j'ai eu ma période pour ce genre de trucs. Mais quand j'ai envie d'écouter SOAD bah j'écoute SOAD !

On continue le concours de bite ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkb3r9filcM

----------


## half

Bon courage pour la migration.

----------


## Zork

Bon courage !!! Et pi bah sinon tant pis  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> Ce soir, si tout va bien, c'est tof qui y passe


Les crashs viennent avec?  ::P:

----------


## FragDamon

> Moi j'ai mieux : http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...+hormone&vt=lf
> 
> Enjoy


Ah nan on peut pas mettre Maximum The Hormone au meme niveau que les 2 autres trucs, ce groupe a un style unique !

----------


## spongebong

> ce groupe a un style unique !


Le même style unique que system of a down.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ce soir, si tout va bien, c'est tof qui y passe


L'avantage avec la tof c'est que comme elle tombe déjà en panne un jour sur deux, on ne se rendra compte de rien si la migration se passe mal.

 ::ninja::

----------


## JCLB

> Le même style unique que system of a down.


Donc aussi unique que les blagues de Boulon ou que les mauvais jeux PC  ::): 
CQFD

----------


## FragDamon

Logique imparable.

Bon sinon j'espère que le nouveau design sera pas trop Ouaib 2.0 kikoolol, parce que Canard PC est un des rares sites ou mes yeux ne mangent pas de ca, ca faisait plaisir. :foutlapressionaudesigner:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Niveau design actuel ça va...Juste le rouge qui me nique les yeux à chaque fois. Un ptit bleu clair ou gris technocrate ça le ferait.

----------


## half

> Niveau design actuel ça va...Juste le rouge qui me nique les yeux à chaque fois. Un ptit bleu clair ou gris technocrate ça le ferait.


Ouai le rouge piquait grave, on a mis du rose c'est plus doux.

----------


## unpierrot

> Ouai le rouge piquait grave, on a mis du rose c'est plus doux.


Haha, on va se retrouver avec un site Hello Kitty tout kawai...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avec des smileys pokemons à la place de ces lapins ringards  ::love::

----------


## VosT

> Ouai le rouge piquait grave, on a mis du rose c'est plus doux.


T'as oublié de mettre des coeurs partout avec une option "auto-smiley" dans les news pour vraiment être skyweb2.0.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouai le rouge piquait grave, on a mis du rose c'est plus doux.


Le bleu turquoise c'est bien aussi, paraît que c'est reposant.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Couleur lagon profond, avec une touche de chocolat pour les menus

----------


## FragDamon

Ou alors orange et bleu, et on appelerai ca ...CanardJeuxVideos.com !!!! Avec des forums pleins de kikoos et de k3v1n !!!

----------


## Donki le gris

> Ouai le rouge piquait grave, on a mis du rose c'est plus doux.


vivement ce nouveau design  ::): 

et après vous migrez le dns vers barbiepc.com  :;):

----------


## Brocoli Man

Appellez Valérie Damidot, elle vous refera le design en une journée.



Bon le problème c'est qu'il y aura de la dentelle argentée et des taches de vache roses un peu partout, mais ca se nettoie.

----------


## BLEC

Je suis sincèrement ravi pour vous, nous et moi. 
Que vive votre,notre et mon indépendance.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Impossible d'aller sur medic.canardpc.com ni pyro ... si c'est normal, je passe pour un gros boulet  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Je suis sincèrement ravi pour vous, nous et moi. 
> Que vive votre,notre et mon indépendance.


Vivement Canard Console, hein !

----------


## zabuza

tof.canardplus devrait peut être proposer une petite option pour créer une miniature de l'image  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> tof.canardplus devrait peut être proposer une petite option pour créer une miniature de l'image


Ben y en a déjà en 600px et en 200px...

----------


## Jolaventur

Pas de forum Samedi 
Mais on va tous mouraver ::P:

----------


## Nonok

> Et ceux qui surf avec une psp ?


On t'achete un vrai ordi ?  :B): 

Sinon, j'preferais canardplus.com enfin tant pis.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, canardplus.com c'est trop la classe comme nom !

Si vous le lachez, je le prend  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Le wagon approche d'un point de contrôle !_

Tout cela doit changer.

----------


## FragDamon

> _Le wagon approche d'un point de contrôle !_
> 
> Tout cela doit changer.


Hum pas compris le rapport avec le wagon ::huh::

----------


## BLEC

> Vivement Canard Console, hein !


C'est au delà de ma volonté.

----------


## Tery

en effet ca marche plutot pas mal  ::):

----------


## Pen²

marche pas terrible  ::mellow::

----------


## Snakeshit

Le rapport avec le wagon c'est TF2 et son mode goldrush! ::):

----------


## Pompopopom

> en effet ca marche plutot pas mal 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cb38...0-fe47e6183755



Souvenir souvenir...

----------


## DarkChépakoi

[IMG][/IMG]

CanardPlus en plein "élan" de migration... Hahahahahahaha.... ::P:   :;):   ::|: 
Heureusement qu'il est tard et qu'il n'y  a pas grand monde.

----------


## half

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/033b...d747332d4f.jpg
> 
> CanardPlus en plein "élan" de migration... Hahahahahahaha....  
> Heureusement qu'il est tard et qu'il n'y  a pas grand monde.


Moi je suis là, ban.

----------


## Nyrius

QUOIIIIII une migration un samedi aprem on poura pas flood ???
 ::cry:: 

c'est pas possible de faire ca la nuit ?
c'est mechant je trouve de nous privé un samedi apres midi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ugovich

Et au fait, pourquoi avoir fait un site qui s'appelle canardplus alors que vous aviez déjà le nom de domaine canardpc ? (question peut être idiote et certainement à laquelle vous avez déjà répondu, ms bon, je suis curieux)

Le site canardpc a apparement été crée avant le site canardplus : pourquoi avoir crée canardplus et maintenant revenir sur canardpc ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je suppose que c'est parce que le site canardpc.com existait déja et qu'il correspondait plus ou moins à une vitrine du magazine.
Lorsqu'il y a eu la migration vers un nouveau site, ils l'ont appellé Canardplus.com parce que le concept changeait, là il s'agit plus d'un contenu additionnel au mag' (news en plus, tests de matos en plus, âneries des newseurs en plus) + un jeu de mots avec canal + ha ha on a bien ri.

Après, le pourquoi du retour de canardpc.com, je sais pas trop /

----------


## Hillz

Bon ça craint. canardpc.com ne passe pas au boulot. Alors que canardplus.com passait sans problème.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment se fait le filtrage? Est-ce juste le nom du site? Y a-t-il des mots-clé associés au nom de site?

Pinaise, c'est nul...
 ::|:

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon ça craint. canardpc.com ne passe pas au boulot. Alors que canardplus.com passait sans problème.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment se fait le filtrage? Est-ce juste le nom du site? Y a-t-il des mots-clé associés au nom de site?
> 
> Pinaise, c'est nul...


3eme édition : j'ai une solution pour ça, mais on verra APRES la mise en place du nouveau site.

----------


## Doc TB

Le forum va être fermé d'ici quelques minutes pour environ 1/4 d'heure, le temps de faire une mise à jour.

----------


## Hillz

> 3eme édition : j'ai une solution pour ça, mais on verra APRES la mise en place du nouveau site.


Oups, j'avais pas vu ::XD:: 
Le c'est nul, c'était pour le fait que je n'aurais plus accès et pas une critique sur la migration hein (je précise parcequ'en me relisant j'ai pas trouvé ça très clair).
Ouf...

----------


## half

> QUOIIIIII une migration un samedi aprem on poura pas flood ???
> 
> 
> c'est pas possible de faire ca la nuit ?
> c'est mechant je trouve de nous privé un samedi apres midi


On migre le site en lui même la nuit.

----------

